# How I made a basic white cheese I will be smoking in 1 hr with only Milk, salt and lemon juice.



## canadianbacon (Feb 19, 2014)

4 litters whole milk,
1 cup concentrated lemon juice
1 tsp salt and 1/4 pepper.

Tastes like store bough cottage cheese to me with just a hint of lemon ( i used abit to much)

Heated the milk till it JUST started to boil, dumped in lemon, stired and turned off heat, stired for 15 min. remover and let stand for 20 min. strained in a clean cotten t shirt and squezzed all water out and seasoned and stired. Going to cold smoke it tomorow with apple and hickory chips.













IMG_1003.JPG



__ canadianbacon
__ Feb 19, 2014


















IMG_1002.JPG



__ canadianbacon
__ Feb 19, 2014


















IMG_1005.JPG



__ canadianbacon
__ Feb 19, 2014


















IMG_0991.JPG



__ canadianbacon
__ Feb 19, 2014


----------



## driedstick (Feb 20, 2014)

Interesting I'm in


----------



## foamheart (Feb 20, 2014)

Cheese good....


----------



## guruatbol (Feb 20, 2014)

Will it form into a brick shape for slicing?

It looks interesting, I think I would like to try it!

Mel


----------



## canadianbacon (Feb 25, 2014)

if you add rennet you can form it and it will make mozzarella in a brick. I just did not have any on hand so i make this. I did form this into a brick... It was tough to do and lost its moisture, If i was not smoking it i wouldn't do that.


----------

